# Pimg gets CGC certification!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

She did it! After much, MUCH practice to overcome her separation anxiety, Pimg was able to pass the supervised separation part of the test with little problem. I am so very proud of her- this was a HUGE obstacle to overcome. She passed all the other 9 tests with no problem what so over. She was just ever-so-slightly whiny for the separation, but the evaluator said it wasn't too big a deal. Man... I'm so happy! :toasting:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations- both of you!! When Stosh passed it my husband bought him a CGC tag for his collar and a t-shirt for me. At first I thought it was silly but now I really like having them- you should get a few things like that to advertise how well trained she is


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- that's a great idea!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GOOD GIRL!!!! Good for you and the training you did with her!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to both of you!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats!! We take our test in two weeks.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wonderful news! Now go celebrate.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats! Shasta and i are working up to the test which we'll hopefully take at the end of April.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:wild::happyboogie: :groovy: :toasting: :groovy: :happyboogie: :wild:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats! Where did you take the test at?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lin said:


> Congrats! Where did you take the test at?


Indy Pit Crew hosted a one-month prep class, followed (today) by an evaluation. So the class was comprised of five pit mixes and one purebred GSD:









[EDIT]- I suppose I didn't actually answer your question. It was held at a Boys & Girls club on the SW side- off of Washington St.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Did you have to pay for the class? I'm assuming so... I'm trying to find somewhere in Indy to just go take the CGC without having to take a class first. 

Is that something they do regularly? I'm only familiar with their vaccination and microchip clinics.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not sure about that, Lin. Yes- we had to pay for the class. You might send a PM to cshepherd9 (she commented on this thread). She tests in two weeks- perhaps you can get in on that day? Also- I know Bruce at FF had told me in the past that he tests 4 times a year. I am not sure if you have to be a client of his though...

Also, I know the evaluator is a GSD owner and is local. I can PM you her email, and maybe you can coordinate with her to be able to show up at her next evaluation.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our obedience club charges $10 which is what AKC charges them. They give it once a quarter and you don't have to take a class first- check out your local obedience club and see if they give it

Great picture!! Pimg looks quite the lady in the midst of all those pits


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken (I may be), FF holds the CGC testing during advanced OB so you'd probably have to be a member. 

Congrats on pimg's CGC!


----------

